# Hello everyone!



## DyingPhoenix (Oct 30, 2019)

Long time lurker here, English is not my first language (I'm French) and while I understand it, I'm not comfortable enough to write long insightful posts as you guys, but hopefully I'll get there. This forum has been very helpful for me so far!

I wish all the best in these challenging times.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

DyingPhoenix said:


> Long time lurker here, English is not my first language (I'm French) and while I understand it, I'm not comfortable enough to write long insightful posts as you guys, but hopefully I'll get there. This forum has been very helpful for me so far!
> 
> I wish all the best in these challenging times.


Welcome. What is happening in your life that brings you to this forum?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Challenges are relative, some close, soon distant.

Change is the norm.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

Your English is amazing compared to my French. Welcome!


----------



## Torninhalf (Nov 4, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bonjour Dying Phoenix,

tell us what is on your mind?


----------



## Tron (Jan 31, 2013)

Bonjour DP,

Comment ça va?


----------

